# Zilla- Regen?



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't find the answer right off the bat: Does the Zilla 1K-LV have the ability to do regen on an Advanced DC motor?

Rick


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

nope
regen is very very hard to do on series wound motors....and the zilla does not support regen anyway, not even with Permanent magnet motors.


----------



## rickeolis (Aug 13, 2009)

That's what I was wondering, thanks!

Rick


----------

